# Seeds are indigestible



## Fruity (Jul 11, 2016)

I just found this out. I kicked myself in the leg because it's quite obvious really . 

I did some research after noticing the sesame seeds were in my poop fully in tact. Bottom line, they are brilliant powerhouses of nutrition. But you can only enjoy that nutrition if you grind the sesame seeds into powder. Basically you need to destroy the outer laying and get to the inners. Chewing is supposed to work, but sesame seeds are small.

I'm going to try lightly frying my sesame seeds, and if that doesn't work I'l just have to stick with pumkin seeds in smoothies. And of course nuts.

I might buy a coffee grinder and see if that can turn the sesame seeds to powder.


----------



## Fruity (Jul 12, 2016)

this made me realize how important the sun is. I'm never going to miss a day of sun bathing again. We are very similar to flowers in the end. Let us bloom.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 12, 2016)

I guess you have probably already tried man seed.


----------



## Fruity (Jul 13, 2016)

stonetag said:


> I guess you have probably already tried man seed.



sperm is easily digestible and incredibly healthy.



Regarding the Sesame seeds, it didn't work out by simply frying. I guess if the outer shell can survive stomach acid it can also survive maximum heat frying for over 5 minutes!!

I'l have to buy that coffee grinder. I hope I can try it out at the store, it would be a shame if the grinder doesn't actually turn the seeds to powder..


----------



## Maijah (Jul 13, 2016)

Great thread man


----------



## thqmas (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes. It's something ppl should know. Same goes for Flax seeds, you need to grind them and consume it immediately after you grind it.

Nice thread fruity, but don't buy a coffee grinder for this, you better use this.

It's the same motion like when you jerk off, so you'll like it. :32 (17):

...I'm serious, I'm making Thina from sesame seeds, don't use a coffee grinder.


----------



## Fruity (Jul 13, 2016)

that thing looks cool and I bet they are great for activating ancient dna, but they are so expensive.

i tried grinding the sesame seeds with my mixer, it took less than 10 seconds, I really underestimate how fast those blades move, amazing. The sesame seeds after grinding felt a lot like fine wood at a construction site, not very tasty, BUT, it's one of the cheapest sources of zinc. All in all I believe 100g of seeds or nuts are a must every day.










another fascinating thing I noticed is that grinding oats into powder first, and THEN adding milk and water, and then mixing them together creates something rather nice. But if you just add the water and milk and oats all at the same time, you end up with a sticky disgusting cement.

I see the same kind of relationship in homemade mayoinse, if you do it wrong, then it doesn't stick together.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 13, 2016)

You should try grinding your cock into your mothers ass


----------



## Fruity (Jul 13, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> You should try grinding your cock into your mothers ass



u can only do so much too a corpse


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 13, 2016)

You said you were kinky


----------



## Fruity (Jul 13, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> You said you were kinky



I have boundaries ..


----------

